# Made-in-China Model 3: Switching to Cobalt-free LFP batteries & price cuts



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla China Officially Updated Model 3 (LFP Battery) From Giga Shanghai New Prices
Tesla China's entry-level Model 3 is now cheaper than its US-made counterpart

*TESLA MODEL 3 (CHINA) STANDARD RANGE PLUS*
249,900 RMB after incentives (*$36,803 *USD, an 8% reduction)
Range: 468 km (Range increased 5.1% or 23 km)

*TESLA MODEL 3 (CHINA) LONG RANGE DUAL MOTOR AWD*
309,900 RMB (*$45,639* USD, an 11% reduction)
Range: 668 km


----------

